# what reel?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sorry for the 50 questions but I've got to make a decision tonight as I'm fishing all weekend. I have been reviewing reels and rods all week and have it narrowed down to a few. I currently have a 6ft ugly stick but thinking about going 6ft6 or 7ft ugly stick elite. I will be fishing largemouth in lakes/ponds, rivers for steelhead, smallmouth, maybe walleye in lake Erie on the pier.

Should i go with a medium or medium light action rod? can i use my current ugly stick 6ft?

I have narrowed it down to a few reels. I cant spend a lot of money cause I'm starting out fresh and have a lot of tackle and such to buy.

what reel and why?

Pflueger president
Shimano syncopate-like the idea of quick fire.
Pflueger summit
maybe even a shimano spirex.

I plan on using a backing with proline with the reels. Someone told me i cant use braid on certain reels.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...g-reels/_/N-1102842/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104837580

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...s/_/N-1102842/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_stype=GNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...s/_/N-1102842/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_stype=GNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...s/_/N-1102842/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_stype=GNU

thanks so much guys.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Sorry for the 50 questions but I've got to make a decision tonight as I'm fishing all weekend. I have been reviewing reels and rods all week and have it narrowed down to a few. I currently have a 6ft ugly stick but thinking about going 6ft6 or 7ft ugly stick elite. I will be fishing largemouth in lakes/ponds, rivers for steelhead, smallmouth, maybe walleye in lake Erie on the pier.
> 
> Should i go with a medium or medium light action rod? can i use my current ugly stick 6ft?
> 
> ...


Of all your choices in reels, i would go with the Pflueger President. It is a great reel for the money. I have three of the presidents and a supreme xt, and have never had a problem. The new pfluegers are braid ready, you don't need backing. I have no backing on any of these reels with no problems.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

dcool said:


> Of all your choices in reels, i would go with the Pflueger President. It is a great reel for the money. I have three of the presidents and a supreme xt, and have never had a problem. The new pfluegers are braid ready, you don't need backing. I have no backing on any of these reels with no problems.


thanks for the comment. Are the presidents very bulky? I do a lot of walking through the woods and brush to find a spot for bass and sometimes river fishing so having a heavy giant reel would probably be a slight hindrance.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

get a 3500 size president and a 7ft medium rod. You will be set for pretty much all fish in ohio.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> get a 3500 size president and a 7ft medium rod. You will be set for pretty much all fish in ohio.


X2 on the president in 35 size


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> get a 3500 size president and a 7ft medium rod. You will be set for pretty much all fish in ohio.


im a newbie. Could you tell me why the larger reel over the medium one? thanks


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The pistol grip is good for top waters. I would think they would work good for jerk baits. The shorter handle is easier to move with you're wrist. Sorry I posted this on wrong post.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Spend the extra money and get the supreme it is very much worth it. I have 3 and use them for everything from perch to king salmon in MI. They are very stout and smooth as silk.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> im a newbie. Could you tell me why the larger reel over the medium one? thanks


i consider 3500 a mediumish size... larger diameter spool makes for better casting and line management. It will not feel large on a medium or medium lite 6-7ft rod. Also hold more line if you want to take it on some fish that can pull serious drag (saltwater and salmon/steel)

I have a 3000 size pflueger and although I like it wish I would have stuck with the 3500 size.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

check out st. croix rods... triumph and premier series and good if you want to spend a bit more than most ugly sticks. also go 1 piece. only reason i see to get a multi-piece is for traveling and then go 3-4 piece you can carry on a plane


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> im a newbie. Could you tell me why the larger reel over the medium one? thanks


The pflueger 35 in equal in size to a shimano 2500. The 30 is a pretty small reel. I would go to cabelas or other sporting goods store and compare the sizes of reels, then you will be sure to get the size you want.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks again guys. Im thinking of throwing a sycopate on the old ugly stick, bass pro qualifier or $50 range bait caster on the ugly stick casting pistol grip i was given and buying a nice cork handle Berkley lightning or ugly elite with a president reel but then that seems like a lot of stuff to drag out to bank fish.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Thanks again guys. Im thinking of throwing a sycopate on the old ugly stick, bass pro qualifier or $50 range bait caster on the ugly stick casting pistol grip i was given and buying a nice cork handle Berkley lightning or ugly elite with a president reel but then that seems like a lot of stuff to drag out to bank fish.


2-3 rods is a lot of stuff? Heh, you are a newbie.  That is what they make wagons for!


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

scallop said:


> 2-3 rods is a lot of stuff? Heh, you are a newbie.  That is what they make wagons for!


LOL. i do a lot of walking rivers and large lakes so dragging stuff along through woods and brush gets old real fast.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I know what you are saying. Seems every time I try to go light, I still end up bringing too much. I do have a small tackle box and a couple telescoping rods that I attach to the back of it for extended walking, especially along rivers and streams.

I was just poking at you, I am a gear accumulator and always bring too much crap with me!


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

scallop said:


> I know what you are saying. Seems every time I try to go light, I still end up bringing too much. I do have a small tackle box and a couple telescoping rods that I attach to the back of it for extended walking, especially along rivers and streams.
> 
> I was just poking at you, I am a gear accumulator and always bring too much crap with me!


all is good. I used to be that way. 3 rods. huge box, chair, etc. makes it rough walking through the woods.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

well I went to cabelas today and looked at several reels and compared the pflueger summit to the president and couldn't tell any difference other than the summit is on sale for $44. the guy recommended a 30 series but doing some reading it appears 35 might be better? I want a reel for bass and steelhead. probably going with a 6ft6 ugly stick or 6ft.

30 or 35 in the summit?


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Before you buy, you may want to take a drive down the road to craigs at erie outfitters. I bought my pflueger presidents from him. Nice guy and a wealth of information that you won't get at big box store.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

And I'm pretty sure I was able to buy them for same price that cabellas had them for


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

BHAPPY said:


> Before you buy, you may want to take a drive down the road to craigs at erie outfitters. I bought my pflueger presidents from him. Nice guy and a wealth of information that you won't get at big box store.


that's what I've been hearing. I have to spend the money at cabelas cause I'm using the points $ and gift cards to fund this.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Check to see if the pflueger comes with a spare spool. They stopped putting them with some of the reels.I do not know if they stopped putting them with all reels now.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> well I went to cabelas today and looked at several reels and compared the pflueger summit to the president and couldn't tell any difference other than the summit is on sale for $44. the guy recommended a 30 series but doing some reading it appears 35 might be better? I want a reel for bass and steelhead. probably going with a 6ft6 ugly stick or 6ft.
> 
> 30 or 35 in the summit?


The summit in size 35 only has 8lbs. of drag and does not come with a braid ready spool.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

No spare spool on most of them I looked at last night.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The last one I bought was a trion it came with a spare spool. I bought a lews it had spare spool and one of the spools was braid ready.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

What you guys think of a size 30 for steelhead and largemouth?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> What you guys think of a size 30 for steelhead and largemouth?


Go with the 35 especially if you want to fish for steel. Also when hiking just carry one rod and get a backpack. You will cover so much more ground/water. I am selling a quantum catalayst pt20 (similar size to 3500 pflueger) with two extra spools if you interested PM.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I use about half a spool of mono backing on my spinning reels simply because it's far cheaper than braid and you'll never cast through more than about 75 yards of braid into the backing.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just bought a President 30 over the weekend,It's pretty close in size to my Stradic FJ 2500 and my Saros 2500.A 30 can handle anything you might hook into.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Some pics


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

delete.


----------

